

Geep: Rare 'goat-sheep' born on Irish farm - willvarfar
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-26882203

======
Malic
I don't quite think this belongs on HN. However, I also think it's just a
matter of time before some open source project is named "Geep".

